# Rinsing eco complete?



## aquanauts (Jan 18, 2015)

So i know eco complete is packed with water and has beneficial bacteria. Do i have to rinse this stuff? If so, can i wash it in tap water?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilyHuskyWolf (Jul 31, 2015)

If you rinse it then you would want to rinse it in aquarium water, so you don't kill the bacteria. Or you could use dechlorinated water, but it's better to use aquarium water and fill it back up with new water, right? Tap water will kill the bacteria because of the chlorine.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

You don't have to rinse eco-complete. I've never done it and have never had problems with cloudiness.. As long as you fill slowly you should be fine. It isn't like Flourite where you HAVE to rinse lol


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't.


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

+1 Do not to rinse.


----------



## aquanauts (Jan 18, 2015)

Alright thx guys!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Ram (Apr 10, 2015)

If your adding eco complete to an existing tank it needs to be rinsed very well. I recently did this. I was changing out some substrate. I did it slowly over 1 1/2 months. I will caution you, it raises ph. It claims it doesn't, it did to mine. When I asked about it at my LFS they confirmed it. I wish I would have found out earlier. 
Anyway, i just rinsed with tap, since it was going into a cycled tank. Good luck. ?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Brand new out of the bag it definitely doesn't have to be rinsed. I did, however, have it stored in a container in my shed for a couple months and when I brought it back out to use on a new tank setup, it was extremely dirty and dusty. So caution when using it this way.


----------

